# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  العشائرية الأردنية

## أميرة قوس النصر

هذه العشائر التي تعتبر ركيزة أساسية من ركائز الاستقرار السياسي والاجتماعي والديني في الأردن وهي التي تعتبر من أكثر الجماعات المرجعية أو المؤسسات الاجتماعية تنظيماً في الأردن . فهذه العشائر هي امتداد للقبائل العربية الأصيلة ، وهي تقوم بدور مهم كجماعات ضغط في الكثير من القضايا التي تهم الأردنيين ، وتمس الوطن بشكل عام ، بل هي تساهم في تكوين النخب السياسية والمساهمة في التطور السياسي والاقتصادي .
هذه العشائر التي واكبت التطور الاقتصادي والاجتماعي الذي مر به الأردن منذ بداياته الأولى وكانت جسراً منيعاً أوصل الأردن إلى بر الأمان وشكل جزءاً من منظومته السياسية التي مازالت فاعلة فيه حتى الآن ، وربما يمكن القول أن مجلس النواب أو حتى تشكيل الوزارة يراعي التركيبة المناطقية في الأردن والتي هي بطبيعة الحال إفراز للواقع العشائري في تلك المناطق .
العشائر الأردنية مصدر مهم وغني في المحافظة على التاريخ الأردني والعربي الإسلامي ، من خلال ما تبثه في نفوس أبنائها من قيم النخوة والشهامة ، وحفظ الدين والعرض ، وحب الوطن ، وبذلك فهي تساهم في تشكيل العقول الأردنية بأرقى درجات التحضر والمدنية على طريقتها الخاصة ، كما أنها توفر حزمة من القيم الأخلاقية والعادات الاجتماعية لأبنائها ، وتلزمهم بالمحافظة عليها وتنفيذها ، وتحدد وتراقب سير حياتهم وسلوكهم الاجتماعي .
هذه العشائر هي التي أنجبت الكثير من رجالات الأردن الذين وقفوا سداً منيعاً في الدفاع عن الأردن ومقدراته ، وضحوا بأنفسهم في سبيل الدفاع عنه ، وكانت خير من يقف مع أخيه العربي في شتى القضايا والمواقع والأحداث التي عصفت بالأمة العربية عبر تاريخها الطويل .
فهي التي أنجبت وصفي التل ، وابن عدوان ، وهزاع المجالي ، وعبد الحليم النمر ، وغيرهم الكثير الذي لا تحظرني أسمائهم هذه اللحظة ، وهم الذين كانوا خير سفراء للأردن وليس لعشائرهم فقط ، وحملوا أمانة المسئولية بكل رجولة وبسالة .
ندرك أن الخلافات العشائرية التي بدأت تظهر هذه الأيام قد تكون بسبب انتخابات بلدية أو برلمانية أو للتميز والريادة في المنطقة التي تسكنها ، ولكن أن تكون هذه الخلافات التي بدأت تنتشر في جامعاتنا بسبب قصة عاطفية سببها أنثى ، أو انتخابات جامعية ، أو مباراة كرة قدم ، أو بدافع الظهور والتهور فهذا ما لا يعقل ، ولا يمكن فهمه .
إن ما يقوم به بعض الشباب المتهور من أبنائنا ممن يستخدم اسم عشيرته للقيام بكل ما يحلو له دون أدنى مسؤولية أو احترام لهذا الاسم ، يحتاج إلى وقفة تأمل لتسليط الضوء على جيل منهك بالهموم والمسئوليات ، هذا الشباب الجامعي الذي يفترض أن يكون على درجة أعلى من المسئولية والإدراك بالمخاطر التي تحيط به وبأمته العربية ، وأن يكون أكثر تفهماً لواقعه ومستقبله .
نحن نتمنى أن تضمحل هذه الظاهرة ولا تطفو أبداً على القضايا الوطنية المصيرية الأكثر أهمية ، ولابد أن يكون دور الإعلام حيادي ونزيه في نقل الأخبار التي تمس عشائرنا الأردنية الأصيلة ، وأن يكون دوره في الوقوف ضد كل من يحاول تشويه هذه الصورة الجميلة لعشائرنا الأبية .

الدكتور إياد عبد الفتاح النسور

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر                      
_هذه العشائر التي تعتبر ركيزة أساسية من ركائز الاستقرار السياسي والاجتماعي والديني في الأردن وهي التي تعتبر من أكثر الجماعات المرجعية أو المؤسسات الاجتماعية تنظيماً في الأردن . فهذه العشائر هي امتداد للقبائل العربية الأصيلة ، وهي تقوم بدور مهم كجماعات ضغط في الكثير من القضايا التي تهم الأردنيين ، وتمس الوطن بشكل عام ، بل هي تساهم في تكوين النخب السياسية والمساهمة في التطور السياسي والاقتصادي .
هذه العشائر التي واكبت التطور الاقتصادي والاجتماعي الذي مر به الأردن منذ بداياته الأولى وكانت جسراً منيعاً أوصل الأردن إلى بر الأمان وشكل جزءاً من منظومته السياسية التي مازالت فاعلة فيه حتى الآن ، وربما يمكن القول أن مجلس النواب أو حتى تشكيل الوزارة يراعي التركيبة المناطقية في الأردن والتي هي بطبيعة الحال إفراز للواقع العشائري في تلك المناطق .
العشائر الأردنية مصدر مهم وغني في المحافظة على التاريخ الأردني والعربي الإسلامي ، من خلال ما تبثه في نفوس أبنائها من قيم النخوة والشهامة ، وحفظ الدين والعرض ، وحب الوطن ، وبذلك فهي تساهم في تشكيل العقول الأردنية بأرقى درجات التحضر والمدنية على طريقتها الخاصة ، كما أنها توفر حزمة من القيم الأخلاقية والعادات الاجتماعية لأبنائها ، وتلزمهم بالمحافظة عليها وتنفيذها ، وتحدد وتراقب سير حياتهم وسلوكهم الاجتماعي .
هذه العشائر هي التي أنجبت الكثير من رجالات الأردن الذين وقفوا سداً منيعاً في الدفاع عن الأردن ومقدراته ، وضحوا بأنفسهم في سبيل الدفاع عنه ، وكانت خير من يقف مع أخيه العربي في شتى القضايا والمواقع والأحداث التي عصفت بالأمة العربية عبر تاريخها الطويل .
فهي التي أنجبت وصفي التل ، وابن عدوان ، وهزاع المجالي ، وعبد الحليم النمر ، وغيرهم الكثير الذي لا تحظرني أسمائهم هذه اللحظة ، وهم الذين كانوا خير سفراء للأردن وليس لعشائرهم فقط ، وحملوا أمانة المسئولية بكل رجولة وبسالة .
ندرك أن الخلافات العشائرية التي بدأت تظهر هذه الأيام قد تكون بسبب انتخابات بلدية أو برلمانية أو للتميز والريادة في المنطقة التي تسكنها ، ولكن أن تكون هذه الخلافات التي بدأت تنتشر في جامعاتنا بسبب قصة عاطفية سببها أنثى ، أو انتخابات جامعية ، أو مباراة كرة قدم ، أو بدافع الظهور والتهور فهذا ما لا يعقل ، ولا يمكن فهمه .
إن ما يقوم به بعض الشباب المتهور من أبنائنا ممن يستخدم اسم عشيرته للقيام بكل ما يحلو له دون أدنى مسؤولية أو احترام لهذا الاسم ، يحتاج إلى وقفة تأمل لتسليط الضوء على جيل منهك بالهموم والمسئوليات ، هذا الشباب الجامعي الذي يفترض أن يكون على درجة أعلى من المسئولية والإدراك بالمخاطر التي تحيط به وبأمته العربية ، وأن يكون أكثر تفهماً لواقعه ومستقبله .
نحن نتمنى أن تضمحل هذه الظاهرة ولا تطفو أبداً على القضايا الوطنية المصيرية الأكثر أهمية ، ولابد أن يكون دور الإعلام حيادي ونزيه في نقل الأخبار التي تمس عشائرنا الأردنية الأصيلة ، وأن يكون دوره في الوقوف ضد كل من يحاول تشويه هذه الصورة الجميلة لعشائرنا الأبية .

الدكتور إياد عبد الفتاح النسور

تمام وصح  موضوعك مها والله يعطيك العافية واحلى تحية احترام وتقدير للرجال الوطن اي كان موقعه واي عشيرة على ارض وطننا العزيز .  . 
_

----------


## فارس الأحلام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
الها محاسن والها مساوئ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62):

----------

